# Ray Tyliski with Poles and Skis!



## Redd Capp (Dec 10, 2011)

Now thats impresive! A polack with skis!


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...1&tbnw=117&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

damn it how you get this to work?


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 10, 2011)

The face of universal hobo detest! 

cxr - re: awfully tylicki up in here


----------



## mylon (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, uh, you spelled your name wrong.


----------

